# Need Help in Ottawa, ON



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey everyone! 

Have not posted for a while but i could use some feed back. I am working with Ontario GSD rescue and i recieved an enmail from a lady this morning, she recently took on a male GS that is showing some issues. He nipped a jogger and broke the skin, he is unstable in the home, and he resource guards her (according to what she has said) 

She is in central Ottawa On, she can afford a trainer to come to her, Can anyone reccommend a trainer out in central Ottawa? 

A good one that will come to her and show her how to manage the dog.

Thanks in advance  hope everyone is well.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey Les, I believe Kyleigh aka Marion lives in Ottawa area. Try PMing her. How are you doing? Deb


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No personal experience but I have heard good things regarding rehabbing 'trouble dogs' with them

Canadian canine training academy

Best Friends as well I'd highly recommend

Best Friends Dog Training


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I edited your thread title to include the location.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there is Stalworth kennels -- Melanie Wooley who I believe is active in rescue or OSPCA so may already know the dog.
They are located just outside of Ottawa - Cornwall area.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you to all that offered advice! 

I have sent it off to her


----------

